
The email, data and privacy implications of Microsoft’s acquisition of LinkedIn - zhuxuefeng1994
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/16/the-email-data-and-privacy-implications-of-microsofts-acquisition-of-linkedin/
======
brudgers
Microsoft paid about $60 per member. That's not counting the value of
Linkedin's assets or revenue streams. Linkedin members are probably
monitizable at higher rates than a typical Facebook member...and perhaps in
more respectable and more useful {to the member} ways.

